# What is soft PVC?



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

You know I should really know what this is since I do so much sugar work and I have read references to it in books but just what is it and where do you get it? Is it a molding material? Any help?

Rgds Rook


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

http://www.hudsonextrusions.com/food...nyl_tubing.htm

Soft PVC is essentially PVC pipe that has an added softener. It's used primarily for hoses, aquariums and the like, where flexibility is imperative.

The softener can be a variety of chemicals, but some aren't recommended for food use because of suspected connections with a few problems (like low sperm count?)

Not that I suspect anyone is going to chew on your displays or even that much sugar all at once.

April


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

So basically fish bowl tubing. I am deathly afraid that weak looking stuff is not going to hold up agianst the heat of hot sugar. I do not see anything that it could be used for in sugar work other than extra tubing for your bulb pump.

Rgds Rook


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

PVC stands for Poly Vinyl Chloride. It is a hard plastic. They add something called plasticizers, generally phthalates, to the PVC to make it soft and pliable.

Phthalates leach out easily from PVC. They leach out in contact with water, and especially alcohol. There are some new PVC tubings that are flexible and do not use phthalates, but they are medical grade, I believe, and much much more expensive.

I would be hesitant to use PVC with food.

doc


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I just received some that I bought. It's similar looking to thick acetate and comes in sheets. I tested some and it definately holds up to heat lamps and is basically non stick to pulled sugar. It will but will remove in one piece if pulled quickly.
On ebay,I paid 20 something dollars for more then I will ever use.4'x8'?
Rook, need some?
pan


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Wait a minute now I am totally confused. Sheets, tubes which is it? Sounds like it would be more suited for chocolate work where the temps are not so extreme.Don't know just talking to hear my little brain rattle.

Rgds Rook


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

OK,
Now if you take a look at some sugar boxes, you might see a warming box inside. On Notters it's a white rectangle covered with soft PVC. The inside of the box stays warm because the PVC lets light through where as a silpat wouldn't. The PVC is like a sub for the silpat but is not as forgiving.
pan


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

BINGO! Thank you Pan now I see the light. Could use some of that where did you get it. My antique box, homemade of course does not have anything in the bottom. I often wondered what that stuff was. One thing about it you ask the questions and folks here at Cheftalk supply the answers. Hmmmmmmm....

Rgds Rook


----------

